

Like Anything Else We Need To Practice Startups - apedley
http://joel.is/post/9506215059/like-anything-else-we-need-to-practice-startups

======
jasonfried
If you're interested in this topic, my piece on practicing how to make money
might interest you: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110301/making-money-small-
busi...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110301/making-money-small-business-
advice-from-jason-fried.html)

------
simondlr
On a related note, I'm really enjoying what the Buffer guys are doing. They
have a novel idea, but to me following their stories and successes have been
fascinating. I keep learning from them. Hope they succeed!

~~~
joelg87
Thanks, that is awesome to hear. If you have any questions I'd love to hear
from you. @joelgascoigne or joel@bufferapp.com

------
danielharan
Is anyone else consciously trying to practice those skills that are useful in
a startup?

~~~
heynk
I think it would be sweet if we put together a community of people who are
focusing on constantly launching or 'practicing' stuff like this. I know there
have always been hackathons and startup weekends, but I'm thinking of
something thats continual over the long term. Even if it was just a monthly
'What have you built this month?' post on here, I think it would be awesome to
share and motivation to keep building. Maybe HN has already had this, I'm just
spitting out ideas.

